# yanmar hydraulics issue



## wilfirt (Apr 13, 2014)

Today I have had some trouble from my Yanmar 2000, maybe somebody here has an idea what I can do about it.
I was disking an acre, with the intention of planting millet. The tractor was having to work a bit hard on it, but it was managing fine. The 3 point was working fine, lifting the disc harrow at the heads of the field just fine.
I noticed that it was leaking hydraulic fluid, but not so much that I was that worried. I will have to admit that I had not checked the level before I started. I figured I would put some in when I took a break soon.
However, when I got to the end one time, the 3 point could NOT lift the disc harrow. I noticed a hissing noise, like escaping air, under the seat when I tried to raise it.
I shut down and went and got my hydraulic fluid and filled it up. This did no good. It still could not lift the disc.
I un-hitched the disc, and found that it could not even raise me when I stood on the arms and pulled the lift lever. Still, there was the hissing noise like air escaping from some unknown source near the pump. I can’t see or tell where the sound is coming from, nor where the leak is.
I tried loosening the line on top of the pump to bleed it. I also drained the fluid, pulled out and cleaned the filter screen and re-filled it.
After all this, the only improvement I had was that it was now able to lift me, but only if I ran it up to over 2000rpm.
The thing is, it was working fine and then suddenly this
Any ideas or help is very appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if it still has air in it. Recheck the level,and operate the hydro lift/lower a few times. Look at the oil in the tank,and see if it is foamy.
If it is add any oil it needs,and operate it some more.
If this does not improve it, it ay have a bad pump,or stuck valve.


----------



## wilfirt (Apr 13, 2014)

It's blowing an O-ring that is on the bottom of the hydraulic pump. It blew that o-ring yesterday, I replaced it today and it blew that, and then another one.
So - we know what is happening, we just don't know why


----------

